# An Open Letter to NFL Players



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

An open letter to the NFL players,

You graduated high school in 2011. Your teenage years were a struggle. You grew up on the wrong side of the tracks.. Your mother was the leader of the family and worked tirelessly to keep a roof over your head and food on your plate. Academics were a struggle for you and your grades were mediocre at best.. The only thing that made you stand out is you weighed 225 lbs and could run 40 yards in 4.2 seconds while carrying a football. Your best friend was just like you, except he didn’t play football. Instead of going to football practice after school, he went to work at McDonalds for minimum wage. You were recruited by all the big colleges and spent every weekend of your senior year making visits to universities where coaches and boosters tried to convince you their school was best. They laid out the red carpet for you. Your best friend worked double shifts at Mickey D’s. College was not an option for him. On the day you signed with Big State University, your best friend signed paperwork with his Army recruiter. You went to summer workouts. He went to basic training.
You spent the next four years living in the athletic dorm, eating at the training table. You spent your Saturdays on the football field, cheered on by adoring fans. Tutors attended to your every academic need. You attended class when you, felt like it. Sure, you worked hard.. You lifted weights, ran sprints, studied plays, and soon became one of the top football players in the country. Your best friend was assigned to the 101st Airborne Division. While you were in college, he deployed to Iraq once and Afghanistan twice. He became a Sergeant and led a squad of 19 year old soldiers who grew up just like he did.. He shed his blood in Afghanistan and watched young American's give their lives, limbs, and innocence for the USA. 
You went to the NFL combine and scored off the charts. You hired an agent and waited for draft day. You were drafted in the first round and your agent immediately went to work, ensuring that you received the most money possible. You signed for $16 million although you had never played a single down of professional football. Your best friend re-enlisted in the Army for four more years.. As a combat tested sergeant, he will be paid $32,000 per year.
You will drive a Ferrari on the streets of South Beach.. He will ride in the back of a Blackhawk helicopter with 10 other combat loaded soldiers. You will sleep at the Ritz. He will dig a hole in the ground and try to sleep. You will “make it rain” in the club. He will pray for rain as the temperature reaches 120 degrees.
On Sunday, you will run into a stadium as tens of thousands of fans cheer and yell your name. For your best friend, there is little difference between Sunday and any other day of the week. There are no adoring fans. There are only people trying to kill him and his soldiers. Every now and then, he and his soldiers leave the front lines and “go to the rear” to rest. He might be lucky enough to catch an NFL game on TV. When the National Anthem plays and you take a knee, he will jump to his feet and salute the television. While you protest the unfairness of life in the United States, he will give thanks to God that he has the honor of defending his great country.
To the players of the NFL: We are the people who buy your tickets, watch you on TV, and wear your jerseys. We anxiously wait for Sundays so we can cheer for you and marvel at your athleticism. Although we love to watch you play, we care little about your opinions until you offend us. You have the absolute right to express yourselves, but we have the absolute right to boycott you. We have tolerated your drug use and DUIs, your domestic violence, and your vulgar displays of wealth. We should be ashamed for putting our admiration of your physical skills before what is morally right. But now you have gone too far. You have insulted our flag, our country, our soldiers, our police officers, and our veterans. You are living the American dream, yet you disparage our great country. I am done with NFL football and encourage all like minded Americans to boycott the NFL as well.
--- SHARE, SHARE, SHARE ---

National boycott of the NFL for Sunday November 12th, Veterans Day Weekend. Boycott all football telecast, all fans, all ticket holders, stay away from attending any games, let them play to empty stadiums. Pass this post along to all your friends and family. Honor our military, some of whom come home with the American Flag draped over their coffin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

One can only hope its effective.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

They (NFL Players) are employees. Their bosses let their workers get away with this boorish behavior.
I wouldn't buy my coffee from a rude barista. I won't get my entertainment from people who disrespect me, our flag, and our great nation.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

P.S. I support your protests and applaud your successes.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> P.S. I support your protests and applaud your successes.


And what successes would those be? As near as I can tell from the pictures, most of the NFL stadiums are about 1/3 empty on game day. That is going to start being a real problem when the NFL blackout rules kick in.

But, by all means keep it up! Americans have become far too obsessed with the NFL anyway. Maybe now, a few more fathers will spend Sunday afternoons actually throwing a football for their sons rather than just watching it on the idiot-tube.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, if you define sinking ratings and loosing advertising dollars a success then Whoopie! The NFL is a huge success! 

The NFL has been declining over the last 5 years due to parity and hiring bad actors, now this foolishness? Business is business, the owners will not put up with this nonsense for long as their bottom line continues to go south. They can protest on their own time and their own dime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The libtards have always hated the NFL. The Useful Idiot Players are helping the libtards achieve their goal of ruining the NFL.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> P.S. I support your protests and applaud your successes.


Ya see the thing about libtards is ...... they can't see when they make jackasses out of themselves.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Joe said:


> An open letter to the NFL players,
> 
> You graduated high school in 2011. Your teenage years were a struggle. You grew up on the wrong side of the tracks.. Your mother was the leader of the family and worked tirelessly to keep a roof over your head and food on your plate. Academics were a struggle for you and your grades were mediocre at best.. The only thing that made you stand out is you weighed 225 lbs and could run 40 yards in 4.2 seconds while carrying a football. Your best friend was just like you, except he didn't play football. Instead of going to football practice after school, he went to work at McDonalds for minimum wage. You were recruited by all the big colleges and spent every weekend of your senior year making visits to universities where coaches and boosters tried to convince you their school was best. They laid out the red carpet for you. Your best friend worked double shifts at Mickey D's. College was not an option for him. On the day you signed with Big State University, your best friend signed paperwork with his Army recruiter. You went to summer workouts. He went to basic training.
> You spent the next four years living in the athletic dorm, eating at the training table. You spent your Saturdays on the football field, cheered on by adoring fans. Tutors attended to your every academic need. You attended class when you, felt like it. Sure, you worked hard.. You lifted weights, ran sprints, studied plays, and soon became one of the top football players in the country. Your best friend was assigned to the 101st Airborne Division. While you were in college, he deployed to Iraq once and Afghanistan twice. He became a Sergeant and led a squad of 19 year old soldiers who grew up just like he did.. He shed his blood in Afghanistan and watched young American's give their lives, limbs, and innocence for the USA.
> ...


I'm not into sports - and had never watched any NFL games. But I do say that these players ought to do what they're paid to do. They should take their protests elsewhere where it's appropriate.

The same goes to actors and actresses who'd developed this enormous ego like as if people hang on to everything that comes out of their mouths! Reality-check, dumbheads - because that's what most of you are - you're being paid fat checks to perform (much like monkeys in a circus). Just because you played the role of a President, or a genius, .....doesn't automatically make you one! 
I don't care about your numerous awards either! Meryll Streep comes to mind. Your awards don't qualify you to ram your unsolicited opinion down my throat! It's bad enough that you make me a captive audience to it, but all the more so when I have to endure listening to your ignorant stuffs! 
If you want a pulpit - go elsewhere!

Stick to what you're being paid to do. If I paid for a broadway play, I don't expect you making your political statements (especially when I don't agree with you, anyway). Broadway Players berating Pence on-stage, comes to mind.

If your thick skull doesn't get it -* you've just spoiled the evening for me (which I've planned for, and paid for). 
I should get a refund!*

TO ALL VIEWERS WHO'D ENDED UP BEING *CAPTIVE AUDIENCE* FOR SOMETHING YOU DIDN'T EXPECT, AND DIDN'T WANT - WALK OUT and DEMAND A REFUND! Let it be clearly understood by management too, why you're walking out.

It's about time we pull these hallucinating idiots back down to earth.

(This really makes me mad because I love movies).

I don't know about you, but some actors I used to like, Merryl Streep as an example - I can't seem to enjoy watching their movies anymore (I've got a collection). Everytime I see her face, I get reminded of her political drama. I avoid their new movies like the plague.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll gladly support it. The NFL will never see another dime of my money.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I to, no longer watch, or will I purchase any merchandise.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

If you don't stand for my national anthem, you stand for my enemies. Boycott the NFL.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, that's entirely possible. Depends on who your enemies are.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Time will tell, they may get away with it; the general population ain't too bright, and will watch anything. I have been turning the NFL off, I watch bits and pieces though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> If you don't stand for my national anthem, you stand for my enemies. Boycott the NFL.


Couldn't it be a simple case of ignorance and misguidance? I'm not willing to suggest the kneelers are my enemies.

What about those who still watch NFL? Are they also on the enemy list?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't believe it to be a case of misguidance, rather a considered choice to disrespect all those who have sacrificed to give them the their freedom and their rights. While it may be their right to do so, they are in the same lot as those who spit on our protectors and burn the flag. So yes, I consider them my enemies.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I don't believe it to be a case of misguidance, rather a considered choice to disrespect all those who have sacrificed to give them the their freedom and their rights. While it may be their right to do so, they are in the same lot as those who spit on our protectors and burn the flag. So yes, I consider them my enemies.


Kind of like....."Yeah, as much as a military man may have suffered, it's nothing compared to what the black man in America has".....


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

The way I see it, the NFL is marketing a product - sports. 
Viewers are consumers. Those in the stadium even paid to be there.

Not all viewers share the ideology or political leanings of the kneelers. How do patriots like you guys would feel being a captive audience - especially if you paid for that seat - forced by someone to watch what you consider an insult to the country and military? 

When you feel offended, of course that takes away from your enjoyment of the game!
Why should you pay for that?


Isn't there a law that can be used by a creative lawyer representing consumers, to go after the NFL? 
A class-action lawsuit for all those who want a refund - plus extra for time wasted - ought to knock some sense to the NFL to rein in their undisciplined players! Hurt the NFL where it will.

Speaking of discipline. Isn't discipline suppose to be one of the hallmarks of sports?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I support their protest; I take every opportunity, at the games and in other ways to let them know that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I support their protest; I take every opportunity, at the games and in other ways to let them know that.


Pssst ....hey Jammer, if you guys are gonna protest something, you might want to huddle up before you make a stand and get your stories straight on just what you are protesting. Oh yea, it wouldn't hurt to check the numbers and data so as to insure you actually know that your protest is based on facts ..... wouldn't want you guys to make total jackasses out of yourselves and further alienate a misguided culture, huh?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Pssst ....hey Jammer, if you guys are gonna protest something, you might want to huddle up before you make a stand and get your stories straight on just what you are protesting. Oh yea, it wouldn't hurt to check the numbers and data so as to insure you actually know that your protest is based on facts ..... wouldn't want you guys to make total jackasses out of yourselves and further alienate a misguided culture, huh?


You realize my friend, don't you, that it's to late? They already done did make Jackasses out of themselves. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Pssst ....hey Jammer, if you guys are gonna protest something, you might want to huddle up before you make a stand and get your stories straight on just what you are protesting. Oh yea, it wouldn't hurt to check the numbers and data so as to insure you actually know that your protest is based on facts ..... wouldn't want you guys to make total jackasses out of yourselves and further alienate a misguided culture, huh?


When did facts ever matter to a liberal/progressive?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> When did facts ever matter to a liberal/progressive?


Add Democrat & Turd Party Type and Lie-bertarian to those other two...


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like Hollywood's big mouths are getting what they deserve:



> Jennifer Lawrence
> Six-years ago J-Law become Hollywood's new It Girl after the release of 2010's "Winter's Bone," and deservedly so. She was superb carrying one of the best movies to come out that year. Afterwards, she won an Oscar nomination and entry into two important franchises: "X-Men" and "The Hunger Games." Her career hit the red-zone. She even helped turn two dramas - "Silver Linings Playbook" (2012) and "American Hustle" (2013) - into huge hits and won the Oscar for the former.
> 
> Then she opened her stupid, supremacist mouth, attached herself to rape-hoaxer Lena Dunham, and disappointed fans with two ho-hum chapters in the "Hunger Games" franchise and "Joy."
> ...


The Movie Star Is Dead: Jennifer Lawrence & Chris Pratt Tank In 'Passengers' | Daily Wire



> *Jennifer Lawrence 'Embarrassed to Be From Kentucky' Because of Kim Davis*


https://www.christianpost.com/news/jennifer-lawrence-christian-clerk-kim-davis-hunger-games-150037/


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

George Clooney, Matt Damon



> *Harveywood Backlash Sinks George Clooney: 'Suburbicon' Opens to Humiliating $3 Million
> 
> Working against Clooney is his politically divisive personality and his track record. In this age of an ever empowered new media, the Hollywood bubble and mainstream media no longer have the power to con American moviegoers into believing he's a modern-day Cary Grant and genius auteur. The movies he directs are just not very good. Fans of 2002's Confession of a Dangerous Mind should be reminded that Clooney did not write that script.
> 
> ...


Harveywood Backlash Sinks George Clooney: 'Suburbicon' Opens to Humiliating $3 Million

*



Matt Damon Talks Clooney, Trump, 'Suburbicon' and Racism in America

Click to expand...

*Matt Damon on George Clooney, Trump, 'Suburbicon' and Racism in America | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Amy Schumer



> *Despite its glowing presence in 2,046 theaters, Thank You for Your Service managed an opening haul of just $4 million. Working against it were many things, not the least of which was a trailer that screamed TV MOVIE. Also, unless you are Clint Eastwood or Mark Wahlberg, for dozens of reasons, America does not trust Hollywood to lecture us about our veterans.
> 
> Finally, there was the presence of box office poison Amy Schumer. Understandably (see: poison, box office) the filmmakers downplayed her role, but the Internet makes it much harder for Hollywood to sucker punch us.*


Harveywood Backlash Sinks George Clooney: 'Suburbicon' Opens to Humiliating $3 Million



> *Amy Schumer pens open letter to fans who left Florida show after Trump jokes
> 
> The comedian said 'I'm sorry you didn't want me &#8230; to mention the biggest thing going on in our country right now' in response to those who booed and left her Tampa show after she called Trump a 'monster'
> *


https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2016/oct/19/amy-schumer-donald-trump-fans-walk-out-open-letter


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sore spot much?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Sore spot much?


Troll alert


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, but he seems to have stopped. I think he ran out of cuts and pastes.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah, but he seems to have stopped. I think he ran out of cuts and pastes.


Troll alert


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, this is going to be fun.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, this is going to be fun.


Troll alert


----------

